# EMERSON EWL2005TV, Video Is Negative / Pix Is Blue



## hoss_369 (Jan 16, 2011)

Defective Digital Board # 1fsa10041

I would like information on installing a new part.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hoss_369 (Jan 16, 2011)

_"BUMP, please"_


----------

